
Timescale and Microsoft Azure team up to power IoT and time-series workloads - beeknuckle
https://blog.timescale.com/timescale-microsoft-azure-team-up-to-power-iot-and-time-series-workloads/
======
beeknuckle
When I was building a timelapse application, TimescaleDB stood out as easily
the fastest way to query my data (~5M images and growing) with varying window
sizes and granularity. Since the cloud providers have whitelists of PostgreSQL
extensions, previously the only way to use Timescale was via self-managed
PostgreSQL. Mine wasn't an IoT application, but if the performance is as good
as they claim at large IoT scale it seems like AWS will also have to integrate
(or copy?) TimescaleDB.

